# Fly Tipping



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Whilst out walking my dogs I came across a site where folk have been fly tipping. Being the conscientious so and so that I am I took photos and have kept my eye on the site and today I have seen the culprit (though there could be others).

Now I have a problem. 

Do I try and report it, if so, to whom. 

Bear in mind the culprit belongs to a prominent family in our village. 

Or do I turn a blind eye.

What would you guys do.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I personally would turn a blind eye - call me a coward or just someone who doesnt want to get involved...........

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Whilst out walking my dogs I came across a site where folk have been fly tipping. Being the conscientious so and so that I am I took photos and have kept my eye on the site and today I have seen the culprit (though there could be others).
> 
> Now I have a problem.
> 
> ...


Just bear in mind that they *will never* forget if you do.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought there was a system where you make denuncias anonymously ? 
Failing that, post copies to Seprona with his name on anonymously. :evil:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Denuncias are anonymous here. I assumed that was countrywide

I am in the sme position here. The husband of the woman who used to look after our villa was seen tipping builders rubbish on the mountain last week. Shall I or not!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Did they actually see you taking photos? If denuncias are anonymous, go for it!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

It's a poser isnt it. 

If I report and am shopped by the rurals etc I surely will fall foul of the locals, seeing as he is a local.

If I don't I'm surely no better than the guy doing it. 

The worst of it is, not long back there was uproar in the village because they thought I was fly tipping on the mountain, it was only after my neighbour (now sadly deceased) defended us that the accusations stopped. We had in fact had 4 skips come up to our house and we filled them to the gunnels as they say after which they drove through the village on their way to the tip.


----------



## bob nicholls (Feb 28, 2011)

*what to do !!*

sorry but it seems to be a way of life here,, if i remember we had a big problem back home many years ago but slowly got stamped out,, for myself i would not report him, you will just be making problems for yourself,, and you will always be better than him by not doing it yourself !!! cheers bob.


----------

